# OUCH



## ffemt8978 (Feb 9, 2005)

Check this out:

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/carfall.wmv


----------



## MMiz (Feb 9, 2005)

I saw that on another forum about a week ago.

The guy thought it would be funny to knock the kid off the bike as he drove by.  Guess things didn't really work out  <_<


----------



## ma2va92 (Feb 9, 2005)

Yup they did it.. this person has made it to the number one spot of being STUPID


YO Dude.. whas doin today.... 

Yo man I want to suck face with a car


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2005)

"Go back. Go back.  Dude Go back.  Something serious just happened."  ROFL


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GVRS672_@Feb 9 2005, 10:39 AM
> * Yup they did it.. this person has made it to the number one spot of being STUPID
> 
> 
> ...


 10-4
ROFLMAO

Jon


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, it looks like he effectively destroyed any possible brain cells that he could have had before that happened... I would have loved to hear the version of the story from him on TV... 

What a moron.


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTstudent_@Feb 9 2005, 12:45 PM
> * What a moron. *


 Technically, I belive he is a Mor-Off

(More of his brain is off than on)


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 9, 2005)

Dumba**


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah, Wingnut - I was going to say "jack@$$".


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 9, 2005)

I dont even know exactly what to say about this. No matter how hard I tried I could not find the words...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Feb 9 2005, 06:06 PM
> * I dont even know exactly what to say about this. No matter how hard I tried I could not find the words... *


 Try this one:



> * Dumba***


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Feb 9 2005, 01:33 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Feb 9 2005, 01:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTstudent_@Feb 9 2005, 12:45 PM
> * What a moron. *


Technically, I belive he is a Mor-Off

(More of his brain is off than on)   [/b][/quote]
 LMAO!!! Yeah, I guess when you look at it that way!!!   :lol:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 10, 2005)

That has to be one of the funniest I have seen in a LONG time!! 

Moron!

But what I want to know is,

Did he dent the car?

Because if it were my car, I'd be really pissed if he did  :lol:


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Feb 10 2005, 10:24 AM
> * That has to be one of the funniest I have seen in a LONG time!!
> 
> Moron!
> ...


 LMAO!!!!!  I am sure he took very good care of it...


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTstudent+Feb 10 2005, 01:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTstudent @ Feb 10 2005, 01:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Feb 10 2005, 10:24 AM
> * That has to be one of the funniest I have seen in a LONG time!!
> 
> Moron!
> ...


LMAO!!!!!  I am sure he took very good care of it... [/b][/quote]
 He even put a "Spit shine" on it


btw... did hw win the ever famous Darwin award???


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Feb 11 2005, 01:43 AM
> * btw... did hw win the ever famous Darwin award??? *


 I don't think so, since the Darwin Award is always awarded to those that have removed themselves from the gene pool.


----------



## Jon (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Feb 11 2005, 12:31 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Feb 11 2005, 12:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Feb 11 2005, 01:43 AM
> * btw... did hw win the ever famous Darwin award??? *


I don't think so, since the Darwin Award is always awarded to those that have removed themselves from the gene pool. [/b][/quote]
 Maybe an "Honerable Mention"


Jon


----------

